# Servlet auf Tomcat



## BRT006 (21. Nov 2003)

Hallo!

Ich steige gerade in Servlets ein und habe das erste soweit fertig, jedoch: wie kann ich das Servlet auf dem Tomcat Server auf meinem Linuxsystem testen? Wo muss das Servlet hin, muss ich es am Server registrieren? Gibt es in den gängigen IDE's nen integrierten Servletrunner, dass das Entwickeln leichter wird?

THX für ein paar Tipps und Anregungen.


----------



## mixer (26. Nov 2003)

Gundsätzlich muss jedes Servlet beim Tomcat angemeldet werden. Dies geschieht mittels "web.xml" im Projektverzeichnis.

Aber von ganz vorne:

Erst muss die Applikation dem Tomcat angemeldet werden. Dies geschieht mittels "server.xml" im Projektverzeichnis.
<tomcat_home>/conf - Verzeichniss.

Füge dazu einfach einen Context hinzu:

<Context
path="/testservlet"
docBase="C:/test"
crossContext="false"
debug="0"
reloadable="true"/>

das verzeichnis c:/test ist das projektverzeichnis. Dieses hat in etwa folgende stuktur:

/source/
/html/
/WEB-INF/classes/
/WEB-INF/lib/
/WEB-INF/web.xml

im /Source befinden sich deine Java-Sourcen bzw. das servlet (z.B. ch.deineDomain.dasProjekt.source). 
im /html befinden sich all deine html-files
im WEB-INF/classes befinden sich die compilierten java-klassen
im WEB-INF/lib evtl. Java-Bibliotheken.
Das WEB-INF/web.xml sieht dann etwa so aus:

<web-app>
<servlet>
<servlet-name>suchen</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>ch.deineDomain.dasProjekt.suchenServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<welcome-file-list>
<welcome-file>/html/menu.html</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
</web-app>

Hiermit meldest du das "suchenServlet" unter dem Name "suchen" beim Tomcat an. Wenn du nun den tomcat (auf localhost:8080) startest, solltest du unter http://localhost:8080/testservlet das menu.html (welcome-file) erreichen können. Auch sollte ein aufruf "http://localhost:8080/testservlet/suchen" das servlet "ch.deineDomain.dasProjekt.suchenServlet" starten.

...das soll nur so ne anregung sein, wie's funktionieren kann. hoff ich habe keine syntax-fehler gemacht. - hab's aus dem kopf geschrieben und nicht ausprobiert. - sollte aber eigentlich gehen.

Gruss
Mixer


----------

